# Abcessed anal gland...again...



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

Sigh. She was licking her bottom again tonight...never scoots or shows any signs...and it has been almost a year since the last one.

She bites her skin like mad for a while and then gets an abcessed gland always this season. Seems like there is something in her body that starts with the skin and then goes into an anal infection.

The vet said surgery could be in her future...but it is very problematic and can lead to incontinence. I was expressing the glands on a regular basis...but thought she was doing fine as it has been almost a year. She eats a raw diet and has rather hard poops. 

ARGH. I have met another havanese owner whose little girl did have them removed...please let this not be in Daisy's future.

It is three in the a.m. I know the drill. She already has a cone, I am applying a warm compress, she has a few antibiotics left from the last time...so when we see the vet it will just be to lance it and drain it.

Hopefully they can take us asap in the morning.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That's the problem with a ruptured anal gland - the scar tissue that builds up with most likely assist in causing future ruptures.

Does she have allergies or sensitivities to something? I spoke to a vet once who said that he believed an over-active anal gland can occur in a dog with allergies or sensitivities. It causes the anal glad to produce more than it should, so even firm stools won't keep the need down. If you suspect this is the case, you might want to ask your vet if he/she knows of any correlation and recommendations in how to get around this. If he/she doesn't know, you may want a second opinion from someone on how to deal with this.

All in all, I completely agree with you that surgery is not what you want in your dog's future. Multiple impactions and vet visits are better than the alternative!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*yep...its ruptured*

Daisy has seasonal allergies and with this very hot southern cal air and air quality...both dogs are itching. She takes Temaril P.

She has had four ruptured glands in her four years. The are always this time of year. Since I do my own grooming, I haven't been doing the anal glands lately...and I better go once a month and have them done. The vet bill just to walk in the door was $55. And the meds and the pain she goes through is now almost $300 this visit. Poor baby.

So she has the cone on and hates it. Luckily the pain meds make her sleepy. She is on a raw diet and is bathed weekly with a sulphur shampoo. 
Right now I'm itching my eyes like crazy with this hot sticky air.

Thanks for thinking of her Hillary. On the havanese health line it is uncommon for this...she does no scooting or shows any sign of this coming on...just licking and then I look and there it is.

Sigh.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

So sorry she's sick! We're using an inflatable collar from Petco right now, following neuter and allergic reaction to sutures, and it's so much better for Scooter than the cone! Just an idea if that becomes a problem.
Hope Daisy feels better!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Healing*

My poor girl...

Lost a lot of coat around the hind quarters plus the matting from the sailva on her neck from the biting before she got to the vet. Add that to the mess from her allergies...

I might just have to keep her pretty coat shaved down again for a while...not as much grooming will give her skin some time to heal...

I just don't want to stress her out.

So sad to see her walk so daintily with this big red knob under her tail.

She is such a sensitive sweet soul.


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

Linda, 
Would your vet be willing to teach you how to express her anal glands. I express my girls every week when they get their bath. That way I know everything is ok, I can make sure they express cleanly and their is no puss or thick discharge. It is not difficult and after you get over the grossness it is pretty easy and saves a lot of time. Just a thought...
Erin


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Linda, it sounds like you are going through a rough time right now with Daisy. I hope she gets better real soon. Cicero and I sending healing vibs for Daisy your way.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh poor girl! Get well wishes being sent for Daisy!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

(((Daisy & Linda))) 

I'm so sorry Daisy is going through this again. I know that it isn't fun.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Must be something in the name....my Daisy is headed to the vet in about 25 min for an abcessed anal gland. She was showing no signs until about an hour ago. (aside from being lazy and sleeping alot today) Suddenly she started scooting on the carpet~ I took a look (she screamed when I touched her tail) , and she is all swollen on one side, and it's starting to split~ ewwww


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Oh, poor Daisey. Keep us posted.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Oh no, sorry Daisy isn't feeling well. I hope she's feeling better after her visit to the vet, bless her little heart!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Yup~abcessed gland. They had to open it up and get all the pus out. 
Poor thing. She is on antibiotics and pain meds for a week, with a recheck in 10 days.
Ouch for Daisy and ouch for my checkbook!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow - I wonder why some dogs have a tendancy to get this, and some not???? None of mine have ever had that problem, it sure sounds painful! 
Of course, now that I said it.................


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I am so sorry about your problems with Daisy, I am so ashamed I was upset that Smarty expresses her anal glands sometimes when she barks at the outside cat or gets really worked up. Hopefully all will work out for the better for you and Daisy.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Laurie, the problem with a ruptured gland is that once a dog gets it, it tends to create scar tissue which can make it much easier to happen again.

Impacted anal glands can be caused by several things, including: dehydration, allergies ( which causes the glands to be overactive and fill up too fast to be eliminated by bowel movements), or a diet with an improper balance of fiber, or too loose of stools often. There are probably other reasons as well, but those are the reasons that come to mind.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

I am glad Daisy in on the mend.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Sending both Daisys and Moms a hug. That sounds just awful, and not just the present episodes, but for what is to come in the future tryiing to prevent it from happening again, and again...

Sheri


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I hope the pain meds help and Daisy will be better real soon.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Dear. I am sorry for both Daisy's and moms. I worry about Jasper's future too...I have his AG's expressed every 6 weeks. (I am lucky my vet only charges $18 for this even if she does it herself) He has always had loose stools... But I noticed he is able to go longer between expressions since he is eating half kibble again. it bulks up his stool. I have also been using a bit of this stuff called _canine comfort_. It seems to be doing well by him. ...since he is If you try it only use a tiny bit...too much and the poor dears get constipated

http://www.vitalityscience.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=50#Canine Comfort

I am so sorry this must be frustrating.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*and another Daisy on another thread...*

There are several havanese I know who keep getting these, and none of them show any indication or scooting or anything.

The cone is the problem, they hate it so...but they cannot be licking on it or biting it.

One havanese at our vets had them removed which is done by a specialist, very costly, and has potential challenges.

I'm hoping regular expression of all three Daisy's prevents this from happening again.


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

I express all of my dogs anal glands every bath...They don't always need it but a expressed anal gland is a good one. You run a lot less risk of impacting and rupturing when there is nothing in them!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow - that could get pretty expensive if you have several dogs who this happens to. My guys are on a great diet that keeps them very regular, so maybe that I why we dont have that problem. Those poor baby butts!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I guess I don't fully understand the "anal gland thing". We've had several dogs prior to getting a Hav and we never had any of their glands expressed and yet, never had any problems. One lived to be 17 yrs. old! Is this more of a Havanese specific issue?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Linda, if this happens regularly, why not invest in a BITE NOT Collar? I used one on both my boys during for their neuter and it is so much more pleasant than the cone for them and for me. The can do everything they normally do except get to their private areas.

http://www.bitenot.com/dog.html

I would order 2 sized and return one. if they are two small they don't work. We had to get a larger one for cash because he had such a long body he could still reach with the 3.5 inch one so we got the 4 inch.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Leslie, I don't think it happens in Havanese any more than any other breed. We're just hearing about it more because the Hav community is pretty tight and shares EVERYTHING that is going on with our dogs. LOL!


----------

